# Discovery Air Debentures (DA.DB.A)



## boycapitalist (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm looking at this right now as what seems like a solid debt play but can't find anything online about anniversary/expiration. Does anyone own this or know anything about it?

Thanks


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't own it but here is a link to debenture listings. Further info can be found on SEDAR.

http://www.financialpost.com/markets/data/bonds-debentures.html


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

They swung from a profit of $1.36 million 1Q12 to a loss of $8.81 million 1Q13! Looks like a highly speculative purchase.


----------

